# crappie flys



## lmbchckn (Apr 3, 2013)

Anyone have any recomendations for crappie flies this spring? Ill mosly be fishing lakes and resevoirs in northeast ohio, and using a 4 wt. I'm going to try tying them myself so any patterns that are forgiving to new tiers would be a huge plus. Thanks for any help


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Sz 10 2x long white beadhead woolly buggers are pretty much my go-to flies for crappie. I usually like to throw in a little krystal flash for sparkle but I'm not sure if it matters much. 

And anthing else that looks like a small minnow should work. Don't be afraid to try different nymphs as well.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

I don't crappie fish a lot but My favorite is also a small white woolly-bugger. I've also taken plenty of crappie on the Mickey fin and Black-nose dace and all are simple to tie. Small clousers also seem to work well for me but I am mainly A stream fisherman and seldom fish lakes or ponds. Good luck and good Fishing


----------



## MIKE*A (Apr 12, 2009)

I've never specifically targeted them either, however, have picked them up in the spring a few times on size 8-10 bucktails......chart. Over white and black over white......

Mike


----------



## lmbchckn (Apr 3, 2013)

Ran out and picked up some materials to tie white wooly buggers and white/chartrouse clousers. When tying beadhead buggers do you guys add the lead wire under the body? I found instructions to tie them a half dozen ways. I've always had real good luck catching crappies on a small brite red jig with a chart. Twister tail.I found some flo red bead heads for the buggers, has anyone tried differant color beads? I always see them tied in brass or silver. Also what size eyes would you use for a size 10 clouser? I was planning on using bead chain, but I wasn't sure if that would be to light? Where do you guys pick up your thread? I've had very little luck finding tying thread locally.


----------



## rbthntr (Apr 8, 2008)

I've found pre spooled bobbins at craft stores in packs with all different colors seem to door pretty good for me ... Craft stores are great to find all kinds of tying materials 

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## MIKE*A (Apr 12, 2009)

I use bead chain all the time for eyes......typically, there isn't enough weight to invert the hook like lead dumbell eyes do on a clouser.....use any color beads you want....

Mike


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 12, 2014)

Gonna try some bunnies this Spring on the V.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

This may help but there are many variations


----------



## lmbchckn (Apr 3, 2013)

MIKE*A said:


> I use bead chain all the time for eyes......typically, there isn't enough weight to invert the hook like lead dumbell eyes do on a clouser.....use any color beads you want....
> 
> Mike


Mike, that's what I'm asking,should I use dumbbell eyes for clouser or bead chain? If the clouser is supposed to be inverted, would the bead chain cause the fly to act weird? I thought I had read somewhere that the light bead chain and the deer hair on the bottom help keep the fly higher in the water if I didn't want it to be on the bottom? Sorry for the stupid question lol.


----------



## MIKE*A (Apr 12, 2009)

it depends......there are a lot of variables....weight/size of hook....materials you use for fly....depth you want to fish, etc....... unless you are using a real heavy metal beadchain, in a size 10 streamer hook or larger from my experience, there won't be enough weight to "invert" the fly like a clouser.....most of my bucktails tied in size 8-10 2xl-3xl streamer hooks with a standard key chain size beadchain, I find my bucktails hang almost "neutrally" bouyant at 2-3' of depth.....If I want to get down to the bottom or just a much quicker descent for a jigging action, I use lead eyes....or lead wrap on the shank w/bead chain eyes.....this will also "invert" the hook so make sure you stack your colors of bucktail accordingly.....I hope this makes sense...

Mike


----------



## maumeeriverflies (Feb 11, 2014)

Anything chartreuse for me... Egg-sucking leeches have also worked for me.


----------



## BradS (Apr 7, 2004)

Google MM minnow. Easy tie and a great fly. I killed the crappies with this fly last year. Also worked well in the smallmouth bass in the local rivers.

Brad


----------



## meathelmet (Aug 4, 2008)

Step by step for MM Minnow

http://ultralightflyfishing.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=94&t=6643








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## meathelmet (Aug 4, 2008)

I would love to take credit but I did a "right click and copy" from the website. I do need a good macro camera that will not break the bank.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I am a little different than most when it comes to crappie. I use bigger flies. My smaller crappie patterns are on #6 4XL streamer hooks, and use as large as size 2 flies for them. Larger crappies seem to have no issues getting the hook on the larger flies. Clousers, zonkers, and other similar simple streamers are good. The Kreelex flash streamer was hot for me last year, too.


----------



## lmbchckn (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks for all of the suggestions. I'm going to give those mm minnows a try. I just need to get to the hardware store and pick up some bead chain. I'm still having issues finding thread locally. Any body have any issues using craft or fabric store thread? There's plenty of craft and fabric stores around here.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

lmbchckn 
if you like to ad weight to the hook,get romex-electrical wire,size,10,12,14,tie to the hook,leave the insulation on,the tred will grab that easy,just lay next to the hook and secure with tred.


----------



## lmbchckn (Apr 3, 2013)

Made my first attempt at a wooly bugger today. Just thought id share with everyone. I think my tail and hackle are to long? Hook is size 10 2x long


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Looks Good ! I believe those will get the Job done  Crappies beware


----------

